# question about COLORS of thyroid pills



## smelliebellie (Oct 14, 2012)

Hello all, I've been taking a white Synthroid pill that was offered from my doctors office as a trial. Now that its been working, she called in a prescription to my pharmacy. Went to go pick up the prescription and made sure it was brand Synthroid. The pharmacist explained it was brand. On the pill, it says Synthroid. I open the bottle and the color of the pills are light orange. Should I be worried? Ive read threads about people reacting to the dyes.


----------



## RandomUserAZ (Nov 21, 2012)

smelliebellie said:


> Hello all, I've been taking a white Synthroid pill that was offered from my doctors office as a trial. Now that its been working, she called in a prescription to my pharmacy. Went to go pick up the prescription and made sure it was brand Synthroid. The pharmacist explained it was brand. On the pill, it says Synthroid. I open the bottle and the color of the pills are light orange. Should I be worried? Ive read threads about people reacting to the dyes.


Double check the dosage. According to the charts, white pills are 50mcg while light orange pills are 25mcg.

http://www.drugs.com/imprints.php?action=search&drugname=synthroid&maxrows=50


----------



## jenny v (May 6, 2012)

I've been on the whole rainbow of Synthroid colors throughout the years and haven't reacted to any of the dyes. I'm currently on the purple ones--75 mcg.


----------



## lainey (Aug 26, 2010)

If you were halving the 50 mcg white pills to begin with, it makes sense just to take the 25mcg lower dose in its whole form.

Very few people ever react to the trace amounts of dyes added to many medications to give them color for differentiation.

Keep in mind the internet is not a population that is representative of the millions of thyroid patients who are treated without incident.


----------

